

7 timeless lessons of programming ‘graybeards’ - slyall
http://www.javaworld.com/article/2894748/core-java/7-timeless-lessons-of-programming-graybeards.html

======
MichaelCrawford
I am completely convinced that despite my extensive experience of _shipping_
many top-quality commercial software products, I cannot get a job because my
hair is grey.

In the days of yore, I worried about memory. Today I worry about the CPU data
and code caches. It's actually worse now, that we have cache. An ARM Cortex A8
with 8192 bytes of data cache, and 64-byte cache lines, will have only 128
cache lines. If you read one single byte from main memory, 64 bytes will be
read, then loaded into a cache line. Was that a wise choice, to read one byte?

